# Do you mind being the topic of a paper?



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I am currently working on an analysis of a virtual community. Since this is the only one I am really involved in, I wanted to do an analysis of KB. I hope this is ok with everyone, especially Harvey and the mods. I have been learning so much from everyone here and enjoy the camaraderie. This is for a class on issues in the virtual community. We even hold class in Second Life. I am currently working on my MLIS and will graduate in August. And by the way, I am very positive on the topic of virtual communities.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well,  I have never been part of anyones study before, but it seems OK to me if the Mods and Harvey go for it. (Now I have had some people, my wife included, who said I need analysis. What do you suppose they mean by that?  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How can we help?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

intinst said:


> Well, I have never been part of anyones study before, but it seems OK to me if the Mods and Harvey go for it. (Now I have had some people, my wife included, who said I need analysis. What do you suppose they mean by that?  )


Sorry, my field is information studies, not psychology 

Gertie; There is nothing you need to do, I just wanted to let you know I am observing, as well as participating. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Do we get to come to your virtual graduation?


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you plan on sharing your final product?  I think it would be very interesting to read.

I used to follow another virtual community, but left it because it got too flame'y and disrespectful.

I love KB!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Since I will be at a conference and miss my real life graduation, sure, let's have a virtual one, and all of you are invited. I promise to keep any speeches short.  

As for the paper, I will talk to Harvey about posting it - it will also depend on what kind of grade I get.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This will be an interesting study.   Good luck with your paper and I can't wait until your virtual graduation. Request Amazon gift cards as presents.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would imagine that in order to study or reference the board in general you would need Harvey's permission.
In order to quote or reference individuals I believe that you need to have each person's permissions.  However one would need to review the agreement "we" made with KB when we joined.  I for one say go for it.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I would imagine that in order to study or reference the board in general you would need Harvey's permission.
> In order to quote or reference individuals I believe that you need to have each person's permissions. However one would need to review the agreement "we" made with KB when we joined. I for one say go for it.


These are good points, however, consent is not required in this case. I am not doing research for publication or conducting surveys. Did I mention I am certified to conduct human subject research? Anyway, my paper will not be falling within the requirements for such. However, if Harvey objects, I will not do it.

Thanks for your agreement. I do appreciate it and your remarks.


----------



## PolarBZ (Feb 27, 2009)

I think its a good idea, but I don't think the KBs are necessarily indicative of the rest of the virtual communities out there.  KB is necessarily made up of readers, who are typically not of the same mindset as say those on vehicle or other forums.  I am a newbie here, but have been around the forum block.  It does seem to me that this forum is much more quiet and calm than others - even on controversial sites.  I belong to a vehicle forum that is great, but because it has a fair number of younger folk, it sometimes gets heated.  Another forum I am on is focused towards a "finding tupperware in the woods" group which is a bit older than the average forum group and they whine and complain a lot about petty things.  If you want to have a well rounded paper, I would look into other forums as well as a polite one like this.

KB is like a Tea Party.  Vehicle forums are like bars.  Other forums can be like the old folk home. =)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't mind.  If you don't use KB you could always use connectionsacademy.com.  Its a virtual school for grades K-12.  I have four students enrolled that I teach.  Its a school where the kids are taught virtually through the computer.  Check it out, very cool.  Instead of homeschool, its called virtual school.  If you have any questions feel free to email me.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> We even hold class in Second Life. I am currently working on my MLIS and will graduate in August.


They have classes in Second Life in Library school  Really?



PolarBZ said:


> Another forum I am on is focused towards a "finding tupperware in the woods" group which is a bit older than the average forum group and they whine and complain a lot about petty things.


Is this code for something ("finding tupperware in the woods" )? I don't get it - why would you look for Tupperware in the woods?


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> Do you mind being the topic of a paper?


That depends, am I getting paid and is there a medical exam?

Lara Amber


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

perhaps a drug test?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

PolarBZ said:


> I think its a good idea, but I don't think the KBs are necessarily indicative of the rest of the virtual communities out there. KB is necessarily made up of readers, who are typically not of the same mindset as say those on vehicle or other forums. I am a newbie here, but have been around the forum block. It does seem to me that this forum is much more quiet and calm than others - even on controversial sites. I belong to a vehicle forum that is great, but because it has a fair number of younger folk, it sometimes gets heated. Another forum I am on is focused towards a "finding tupperware in the woods" group which is a bit older than the average forum group and they whine and complain a lot about petty things. If you want to have a well rounded paper, I would look into other forums as well as a polite one like this.
> 
> KB is like a Tea Party. Vehicle forums are like bars. Other forums can be like the old folk home. =)


Well, my paper is on a virtual community, not really a study of virtual communities in general. I purposely chose KB because of its characteristics.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

PJS said:


> They have classes in Second Life in Library school  Really?


I have had regular classes and online classes during the program. This class in on virtual communities and is an online class, so it made sense to meet in SL. There are classes on SL in other programs though.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

tlshaw said:


> I have had regular classes and online classes during the program. This class in on virtual communities and is an online class, so it made sense to meet in SL. There are classes on SL in other programs though.


Wow, school has sure changed since I was young. Used to be I would debate with myself whether to get up for class. Now you only need to roll out of bed and switch on the laptop. That would have been nice for those 8am classes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it sounds interesting tlshaw. . . .I'd suggest you PM Harvey to be sure he's o.k. with it.  And, as someone else noted, if you're going to actually quote anyone, you should probably ask permission.  Be sure the names are changed to protect the innocent!    It's nice of you to have asked. . .I don't guess you'd really have needed to so I, for one, appreciate the courtesy.

Ann


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Ann, Thanks for the vote of confidence. I have pm'ed Harvey to clear it with him. I don't plan to quote anyone, so I should be ok on that score. I am trying to be very careful that this is done properly.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Be sure the names are changed to protect the innocent!
> Ann


And the guilty.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for asking! Yes, you are welcome to use as in your paper. We should be a fascinating case study...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

What kind of psychology class did you say this was for?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh boy, I think I'm about to be analyzed. This might not be good.


----------



## PolarBZ (Feb 27, 2009)

PJS said:


> They have classes in Second Life in Library school  Really?
> 
> Is this code for something ("finding tupperware in the woods" )? I don't get it - why would you look for Tupperware in the woods?


Geocaching is the sport of "using multimillion dollar satellites to find tupperware in the woods." Odds are there is tupperware hidden near you! You can put your address in this map to check!

http://www.geocaching.com/map/default.aspx

/threadjack


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

intinst said:


> What kind of psychology class did you say this was for?


While this would be a fascinating study for abnormal psychology, especially with BJ and EV; it is actually a class on issues in the virtual community.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Issues in the Virtual Community"

Oh my.  


Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

You get my yes vote. I think it's great when education keeps up with the times!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> While this would be a fascinating study for abnormal psychology, especially with BJ and EV; it is actually a class on issues in the virtual community.


Good timing


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Good timing


And I didn't even know anything at the time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

buena suerte


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTW, tlshaw...I love your avatar.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> BTW, tlshaw...I love your avatar.


Thanks, what's not to like about a hunk in dress whites? Unless of course it is a red-headed hunk in a kilt (see Outlander series)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tough choice. As much as I love Jamie.. Harm may just win that fight.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I just wanted to let you know I am observing, as well as participating...


I feel like I'm being stalked!
And about graduation... Since it's a virtual community, you might only get virtual gifts 

It sounds really cool. I can't wait to hear about your results.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

PJS said:


> Wow, school has sure changed since I was young. Used to be I would debate with myself whether to get up for class. Now you only need to roll out of bed and switch on the laptop. That would have been nice for those 8am classes.


There were some mornings in college where getting out of bed to get to my laptop might have been a problem


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Tough choice. As much as I love Jamie.. Harm may just win that fight.


Hmmmm, a fight. Would that be with fighters or broadswords? 

Now, back on topic.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

PJS said:


> Is this code for something ("finding tupperware in the woods" )? I don't get it - why would you look for Tupperware in the woods?


only a quick trip off topic...

Geocaching is:
Someone hides a cache (film canister with a piece of paper or an ammo box with trinkets) somewhere (under a log, behind a sign) and posts the coordinates online at www.geocaching.com. You then use your GPS to go find it. Log your visit, swap a trinket, enjoy your hunt. When this first started many years ago, the locations where usually out of the way parks or scenic spots you might not know about. It was a great way to discover new places and go for a quick fun walk. As it has evolved and become more popular and many people care less about the cool locations and more about "hey look at me, I found more caches than you did", there are now a lot of caches in parking lots and urban areas.

I started geocaching many years ago when my daughter was young. It was a great way to get her off the couch and having some fun outside. She had fun 'hunting for treasure' and she learned a lot about maps, distance, the woods, longitude, etc. She's a high school senior now and definitely not interested in geocaching anymore, but I still go once in a while and take the dog with me. Now it's quality time for me and the doggie.

If you have a GPS (especially handheld) I would recommend giving it a try. It's free. And it's great for kids.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

kim said:


> I feel like I'm being stalked!
> And about graduation... Since it's a virtual community, you might only get virtual gifts
> 
> It sounds really cool. I can't wait to hear about your results.


Virtual gifts would be cool. Does that mean ebooks? I can put together a wishlist.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Virtual gifts would be cool. Does that mean ebooks? I can put together a wishlist.


. You may want to put it together from the free books thread. We'll be using virtual money


----------

